# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Gossips and Transfers

## badboy rulzzzz

Chelsea are set to complete the sensational £20m summer signing of Arsenal's Ashley Cole. (Daily Star) 

Wayne Rooney told Prince William he expects to play in the World Cup. (The Sun) 

Manchester United have told AC Milan they must cough up at least £20m if they want Ruud van Nistelrooy as a replacement for Andriy Shevchencko. (Daily Express) 

Cristiano Ronaldo has admitted for the first time that a series of bust-ups with Ruud van Nistelrooy preceded the Holland striker's fall from grace at Manchester United. (Daily Mail) 

French giants Marseille and Lyon are battling to land Liverpool striker Djibril Cisse. (Star) 

Aston Villa are bracing themselves for a £3.5m bid from Tottenham for Gareth Barry. (Daily Mirror) 

Liverpool have been alerted to the availability of Argentina forward Pablo Aimar, who may be allowed to leave Valencia for as little as £5m. (The Times) 

Portsmouth are ready to offer striker Lomana LuaLua a lucrative three-year contract to keep him at Fratton Park. (Express) 

Joseph Yobo will be offered a massive wage rise by Everton to tempt him into forming a new-look defensive partnership with Joleon Lescott. (Sun) 

Manchester City skipper Sylvain Distin has refused to sign a new three-year deal. City boss Stuart Pearce has offered Birmingham £2m for Dutch full-back Mario Melchiot. (Star) 

Wigan boss Paul Jewell is ready to sell Jason Roberts - a target for Birmingham and Turkish side Besiktas - and make a move for his old strike partner Nathan Ellington from West Brom. (Mirror) 

Middlesbrough are close to completing the transfer of Roudolphe Doula, the Sporting Lisbon forward they narrowly failed to sign last summer. (Times) 

Paul Gascoigne has launched an attack on the Rangers players he believes cost Alex McLeish his job. (Daily Record) 

Quinton Fortune has shown how keen he is to sign for Celtic by house-hunting in Glasgow. (Daily Record)

----------


## Ronaldinhio

What ???????????????
Chelsea is going to buy Ashley Cole toooo

----------

